# Super proud



## Midnight_Fairy

My 7yr old did his school play today, he even had a line :o I just wanted to share with you how proud I am. When he was in preschool he screamed and refused to do the play. Every year he has done a tiny bit more but still kind of at the sidelines. I am SOOOO proud of him. It just goes to show ASD kids can make progress and do change (few years ago he HATED music and noise and now he was dancing)

I am SO proud of him its unreal xx


----------



## Tommee

Awww that's fab well done DS :thumbup:

You give me hope hun reading about your DS I feel so low at the moment I can't see the woods for the trees :nope: So I need to read positive stories xx


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Thank you. I honestly never thought we would get here, he didnt even talk till he was 3/4. I will explain more later- time for bed xx


----------



## mummaof3

great news hun xxxx


----------



## LoveleeB

That's so wonderful!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Thanks all. He was a little superstar x


----------



## mummy3

Aww Thats brilliant hun:happydance:


----------



## lisa35

That's fantastic hun, you have every reason to be a proud mum :flower:


----------



## sun

Amazing!!! :hugs:


----------



## baby.love

What a superstar he is :) well done xx


----------



## Wobbles

YAY for you boy :dance:


----------



## JASMAK

Congrats!!! Makena just did hers too...and she did VERY well, as well. Last year she didn't participate at all. It's amazing how far they can come.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

It is amazing the difference time and proper support from school can make xx


----------

